# Any hockey fans?



## Kensai (Apr 25, 2006)

So... Who's gonna win Lord Stanley's Cup then?

My beloved Leafs are out, hardly a surprise, they played pretty poorly all season, and had an ****-biscuit of a team/coach.

I think it'll be the Redwings, although I'd like to see the Flame do it after their disappointment of 2003-04.

Thoughts/views?

Regards,

Kensai


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 25, 2006)

AVALANCHE BABY!!!!!   Loved watching hockey when I had a TV

Oh wait...don't know if they are in the playoff's....either way... GO AVES!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> So... Who's gonna win Lord Stanley's Cup then?
> 
> My beloved Leafs are out, hardly a surprise, they played pretty poorly all season, and had an ****-biscuit of a team/coach.
> 
> ...




Being from the state that has HOCKEY TOWN, I always enjoyed the wings. Be they the DEAD Wings of the 80's  or the RED WINGS! of the 90's and 00's.

WHY?

Because any sport that has two (2) Blades, a Stick, and Fighting has got to be COOL!


----------



## bydand (Apr 25, 2006)

Redwings  all the way!  Why the question, are there other teams playing?  Loved the Wings from birth I think.  But then again, if Rich will back me up on this; you cannot be from Michigan and forsake the Redwings, EVER.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I have to say the Dallas Stars you know they are local and all.
artyon: 
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

As one of the resident Canadians I must admit to failing in my patriotic duty and not watching hockey at all


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't watch hockey any more. I made that decision before the lock out. I said 2 years ago, if the Bruins blew that lead and lost to the Canadiens, I'll never watch again! They did, and I haven't!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I don't watch hockey any more. I made that decision before the lock out. I said 2 years ago, if the Bruins blew that lead and lost to the Canadiens, I'll never watch again! They did, and I haven't!


 
Gutted...  Bloody Canadiens... 

It hurts me to say it, but the Senators may well make the actual finals, probably against the Wings, even as a Leafs fan, I couldn't bare it if the Sens won, so GO WINGS GO!!!

Beau, you an Avs fan eh? They're 2 games to nil up against the Stars. Sorry Terry... 

In a shocker, Edmonton are leading the Wings 2-1!!

Calgary lead the Ducks 2-1.

The Sens lead the Bolts 2-1.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 26, 2006)

It's no shocker.  We all knew Edmonton had what it takes.  Detroit will be golfing soon....


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Beau, you an Avs fan eh? They're 2 games to nil up against the Stars. Sorry Terry...


 
Woot!!!!  I knew those guys are still kickin' XD


----------



## Shodan (Apr 26, 2006)

Since the Canucks are out............

  Gooooooooooo Sharks!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm not much for pro hockey, but I try and catch the local AHL team a few times each year. The Binghamton Senators, formerly the BC Icemen, Binghamton Rangers, Binghamton Whalers, and Broome Dusters (of Slapshot fame).


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> It's no shocker.  We all knew Edmonton had what it takes.  Detroit will be golfing soon....



The Oilers have been ok, but against the Wings? Hmmm... Gotta be honest and say I didn't think I'd see that result so early on. 

Im still routing for the Flame!!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Being from the state that has HOCKEY TOWN, I always enjoyed the wings. Be they the DEAD Wings of the 80's  or the RED WINGS! of the 90's and 00's.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because any sport that has two (2) Blades, a Stick, and Fighting has got to be COOL!



HAHA!! YOU are the legendary Rich Parsons eh... :asian: I see your schwartz is as big as mine!! Lol...So, a Wings fan eh... Mmmm, mmmm...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 26, 2006)

Canadiens boys!  Everyone else just borrows it for awhile.

2 games up on the Whalers.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> It's no shocker. We all knew Edmonton had what it takes. Detroit will be golfing soon....


 

Dan SHHHH!

A bunch of had tickets for Game 5. So the wings had to loose one so we could see them.   :lol:


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 26, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Canadiens boys!  Everyone else just borrows it for awhile.
> 
> 2 games up on the Whalers.



you one of those canadians still sore at losing your team? get over it!

btw, they just made it a series  go canes!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd love to see the Cup back in Philly, but we all know how that goes.....


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm a Brabres fan....uhhh...no, I'm a Sabruins fan.

Dang it.  Born in Buffalo, live in Boston.

OH THE AGONY!

At least there IS an NHL.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 27, 2006)

I wonder how the owner of the Bruins feels. He's in Buffalo, but, owns a Boston team. then again, judging by how the Bruins organization has been run, the question has been answered. He's a A Sabres fan!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 27, 2006)

It'd be nice to see the cup in Philly, but unlikely. Still want the Flame to get it!! OR failing that, maybe the Avs. So long as the Sens don't win, I'm fine with whoever does. :ultracool


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 27, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> you one of those canadians still sore at losing your team? get over it!
> 
> btw, they just made it a series  go canes!


 
Always been a canadiens fan since I was 5. My Parents are from Canada and I played Hockey for about 16 years...

I grew up in CT and used to go to the Whaler games to watch Montreal play..I do miss it here..Hey its not like they are breaking any attendence records in Carolina either..


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Always been a canadiens fan since I was 5. My Parents are from Canada and I played Hockey for about 16 years...
> 
> I grew up in CT and used to go to the Whaler games to watch Montreal play..I do miss it here..Hey its not like they are breaking any attendence records in Carolina either..



I understand... cities lose teams over time. its part of the business. I don't see most cities mourning for losses decades though... I think a large part of it is that ESPN is located near Hartford, and they are sore about it. I don't mind seeing the occassional jersey worn at games, but people need to accept the fact that the Whalers are no more. They are not coming back.

Carolina did ok in attendence this year. had a decent number of sell outs. I'd like to see it consistent, but Carolina is not a traditional market and it takes time for it to grow on the populace... Like alot of sports, attendence tends to flucuate with performance of the team. I'd enjoy seeing a large group of more dedicated fans. I enjoyed the Raleigh Ice Caps before the Canes came to town, but I'm pretty much the exception


----------



## Kensai (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry guys,

as a brit who's bored to tears with the slow, boring cissies games that you call soccer, I LOVE hockey, it's fast, exiting, has loads of action, hits, is end to end, and IMHO, you need to pretty skillful to play it. So why oh why is it so hard to market? I know it'll never beat grid iron, baseball, basket ball etc, but again, IMHO it's far more exiting than them? NFL's ok, but at the risk of sounding mildly heretical, it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to stop/start every 10 seconds. Too many breaks, not enough action. Base ball is just rounders, and basket ball's ok, but again, IMVHO, not as exiting. I simply cannot understand the problem marketing hockey. Is it seen predominantly as a Canadian game, and as such a "foreign invader" in the US, which let's face it, more than 2/3rds of the teams in the NHL are based is a big decider?

Is it because playing a game on ice in states such as Florida etc, where the weather is generally warm, is seen as odd? I just don't get it. Can someone please explain to me? 

In the UK, if it's not cricket, rugby (which is also a fav of mine) and soccer, the Brits in the main don't seem to want to know, again an insular thing. Very odd.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 27, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Sorry guys,
> 
> as a brit who's bored to tears with the slow, boring cissies games that you call soccer, I LOVE hockey, it's fast, exiting, has loads of action, hits, is end to end, and IMHO, you need to pretty skillful to play it. So why oh why is it so hard to market? I know it'll never beat grid iron, baseball, basket ball etc, but again, IMHO it's far more exiting than them? NFL's ok, but at the risk of sounding mildly heretical, it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to stop/start every 10 seconds. Too many breaks, not enough action. Base ball is just rounders, and basket ball's ok, but again, IMVHO, not as exiting. I simply cannot understand the problem marketing hockey. Is it seen predominantly as a Canadian game, and as such a "foreign invader" in the US, which let's face it, more than 2/3rds of the teams in the NHL are based is a big decider?
> 
> ...


 

Problem is the game of hockey is not easily conveyed via television. Its almost too fast. The puck is hard to follow. (remember the glow puck)..
Widescreen and HD will make watching it a much better viewer experience. This si the main reason in my opinion why it is not a popular TV sport. Get most people to a hockey game in person and most will tell you it is the best to watch in person..(even if they are not a fan of the game)

Like I said before, I played for many years so I am able to see and appreciate plays being formed and I love a great pass..(no matter who is making it)

However your average viewer cannot see this. Most Americans never step foot in an Ice rink where in Canada its their 'little league' and part of thier culture. I agree with everything about the other sports..Baseball.snore..
Nascar..cars turning left for 4 hours..c'mon..


----------



## Kensai (Apr 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Problem is the game of hockey is not easily conveyed via television. Its almost too fast. The puck is hard to follow. (remember the glow puck)..
> Widescreen and HD will make watching it a much better viewer experience. This si the main reason in my opinion why it is not a popular TV sport. Get most people to a hockey game in person and most will tell you it is the best to watch in person..(even if they are not a fan of the game)
> 
> Like I said before, I played for many years so I am able to see and appreciate plays being formed and I love a great pass..(no matter who is making it)
> ...



:boing1:

Good point. I've been to two Coventry Blaze games in the UK, and they were good fun. My partners 10 year old girl loved it, especially the fights, she got right into it, slamming on the glass and virtually baying for blood. That's ma girl.


----------



## crushing (Apr 27, 2006)

Red Wings fan here.  Sure hope the Wings find a way to beat the trap.  I would rather see the teams skate than dump-n-chase.

Go Wings!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 27, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Red Wings fan here.  Sure hope the Wings find a way to beat the trap.  I would rather see the teams skate than dump-n-chase.
> 
> Go Wings!



Hell yeah. Did you see Canada do that constantly during the Olympics. How frustrating to watch?!?! Mind you, that's what happens when you have PQ coaching the team. He's ok, but I'm glad he's left the Leafs.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 27, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Red Wings fan here. Sure hope the Wings find a way to beat the trap. I would rather see the teams skate than dump-n-chase.
> 
> Go Wings!


Keep dreaming...


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 27, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Mind you, that's what happens when you have PQ coaching the team. He's ok, but I'm glad he's left the Leafs.


Quinn's an idiot.  I think they should let Cherry coach next time....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 27, 2006)

Ottowa   will win unless I miss my bet


----------



## bydand (Apr 27, 2006)

Darn right, I love Cherry!  That is one guy who calls it like he sees it and who gives a rip what sponsers may think.  I grew up in Michigan and that is a hockey state for the most part.  Once you get north (say Ya to Da UP, Eh!), hockey is THE sport in schools and football is for the guys who can't take a good check.  My oldest son from the time he could walk would RUN into the room whenever he heard the opening theme to "Hockey Night in Canada."  I think if more people could go see a live game, any level, they would be hooked for life.  My best friend here in Maine is an artist who grew up in Virginia and could never understand why I watched hockey; until I drug him down to a college game between University of Maine Black Bears and UNH, now every year he throws playoff parties and his wife hates me for the entire hockey season.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I wonder how the owner of the Bruins feels. He's in Buffalo, but, owns a Boston team. then again, judging by how the Bruins organization has been run, the question has been answered. He's a A Sabres fan!


 
He really needs to come home and do some work in...the...garden:roflmao:


----------



## Kensai (Apr 28, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Quinn's an idiot.  I think they should let Cherry coach next time....



:supcool:

Nah mate, think it'll be Paul Maurice. 

As for the Sens winning, BOOOOO Sens....


----------



## mrhnau (May 1, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> :supcool:
> 
> Nah mate, think it'll be Paul Maurice.
> 
> As for the Sens winning, BOOOOO Sens....



Maurice is a good coach... part of me misses him in Carolina. Would be a good choice...

Great weekend of hockey! can't wait for the next round! Go 'Canes!
Jason


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

Good Bye Red wings. HockeyTown is in flames.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 1, 2006)

The Oilers skated better on the Ice. 

The Oilers cam back from 2 to 0 and scored three good goals in the third period.

The Oiler most likely would have won the game and the series.

I think the better team on the ice did get to move forward. 

The problem I have is the call for the third goal. Not because it went against the Red Wings, but because now it calls into doubt what the Oilers have done or could have done anyways. 

In many of the replays there was no direct data to review to refute the call for goal. Yet in one I did see a foot contact with the puck. And to back this up if you look at the other replies no Oilers sticks were on the ice anywhere near the puck they were all up in the air. 

The Oilers deserve better than being questioned, I hope they go on to beat the next round as well to make a point. 

Just my thoughts on this subject. (* Read Wings Fan *)


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

With work and class I haven't been keeping up with the playoffs (not even SportsCenter).  Are my Flyers done yet?  I know I could check ESPN.com, but you guys are more fun (and colorful).


----------



## bydand (May 2, 2006)

Yep, the better team on the ice for the last few weeks won last night, and my beloved Redwings get to watch the rest of the fight for the Cup on TV like the rest of us.  Boo-Hoo!!  

Honestly, have to give the Oilers credit for some great hockey and most importantly HEART.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 2, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Yep, the better team on the ice for the last few weeks won last night, and my beloved Redwings get to watch the rest of the fight for the Cup on TV like the rest of us. Boo-Hoo!!
> 
> Honestly, have to give the Oilers credit for some great hockey and most importantly HEART.


 
That was my point. I just did not want anyone to take anyway from what they had done. No matter what or who is your favorite team.


----------



## mrhnau (May 3, 2006)

The next round in the east is going to be quite interesting....

I want to try and watch Buffalo vs Ottowa. I think Buffalo has a very good shot of stopping them... its going to be interesting!

Carolina vs NJ is going to be great! with NJ on such a streak and Carolina finishing strong, its bound to be intensely fought. If Carolina can sneak out an early win, I'm hoping it can go in their favor!

Both Buffalo and Carolina have been suprises this year... that would be a -great- conference finals game!

I have heard that the NHL might not like the results so far... major market teams such as the Rangers and Detroit are out. I'm still going to enjoy it though


----------



## Kensai (May 7, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> The next round in the east is going to be quite interesting....
> 
> I want to try and watch Buffalo vs Ottowa. I think Buffalo has a very good shot of stopping them... its going to be interesting!
> 
> ...


 
Hey guys, just posting from down under. Awesome place... Let's hear it for NZ. I think the Sabres have a good chance of stopping the Sens. I truly hope they do anyway. 

Who was it asked if the Flyers were out? I'm afraid they are, AND the Flame. Couldn't believe that. FFS


----------



## mrhnau (May 10, 2006)

Second round has been interesting... the come back by the Canes was amazing to watch. Nice seeing the Sabres doing well too... The Sabres have done great, winning both on the road. I'd be shocked to see a sweep though. The Canes are now on the road, so I doubt a sweep will happen. I'd not be suprised to see a split on the road...


----------



## wee_blondie (May 11, 2006)

I'm half Scottish, half Canadian.  Fighting & hockey - it's in my genes baby!!!  :mp5: :jedi1: 

Was living in Calgary during the '04 playoffs - man, the place was mad!!! artyon:   Gutted that they lost (although we all saw the puck go in the net at the end of game six before extra time was called..........! Sorry, sore spot).  I'm back in bonny Scotland now and really really miss hockey - although MA is filling the gap at the moment :ultracool


----------



## Paul B (May 11, 2006)

OMG!! How did I miss this one?!?! 

As a long-suffering Blackhawks fan... I'd love to see Buffalo take it all,because it's been a while,eh? I really enjoy watching them..and the fact that they are probably the best team makes it even better. What do they have,like 9 players with 3 or more goals in the playoffs..That's sick!

What I really enjoy is the "new NHL" look..smaller,faster teams seem to be eating the big guys up and letting their skill take over. In all it makes for even more enjoyable play-off action,if that's possible. God bless NHL Center-Ice..I've watched more play-off hockey than ever.

By the way..how great was that Umburger(sp?) hit..OMG.:sniper:


----------



## mrhnau (May 12, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> :supcool:
> 
> Nah mate, think it'll be Paul Maurice.
> 
> As for the Sens winning, BOOOOO Sens....



Looks like the Leafs picked up Maurice. He took the Canes to the Cup in '02. He will be a great coach. Good for them!


----------



## Paul B (May 12, 2006)

He was definitely a good coach..who knows how he will do in the "New NHL"..it seems like teams that play the trap(barring New Jersey) don't do that well..wasn't he more of a "defense first" type of guy? 

That and he looks like he's 12,but hey...look at some of the coaches we've had in Chicago... Alpo Suhonen? Stop right there.

Pat Quinn did a decent job in Toronto,but the time for the grinding style of play and catering to the old vets is over..it's speed and skill or nothing. I don't think the Leaf fans mind a whole lot who coaches right now..just make it past the first round for once.


----------



## Kensai (May 12, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> He was definitely a good coach..who knows how he will do in the "New NHL"..it seems like teams that play the trap(barring New Jersey) don't do that well..wasn't he more of a "defense first" type of guy?
> 
> That and he looks like he's 12,but hey...look at some of the coaches we've had in Chicago... Alpo Suhonen? Stop right there.
> 
> Pat Quinn did a decent job in Toronto,but the time for the grinding style of play and catering to the old vets is over..it's speed and skill or nothing. I don't think the Leaf fans mind a whole lot who coaches right now..just make it past the first round for once.


 
Bang on the money. All Leafs fans, even the really whiny ones that cause people to hate the Leafs although they liked Quinn, he really paid no attention to defence throughout his tenure there, otherwise he wouldn't have kept playing Aki Berg and Wade Belak, sometimes as a defensive pairing!!! He also showed extreme reluctance in playing the kids, and instead put the slow, big, knackered old names onto the ice, and watched as they had rings skated round them. TO does have some really great kids coming through the ranks, Stajan, Wellwood, Steen, Ben Ondrus, White etc etc, and they'd only get better by playing more, but PQ played Stajan for an avg of 5 mins per game, I mean, come on.... Hopefully Maurice will change the emphasis on big, slow, old names, and beef up the defence a lot. The Leafs were always one of those teams that you might put 4 past them, but they could put 5 or 6 past you, this season they failed to defend well, or even generally set up good attacking play with heart and skill, and that's why they're all playing golf, and not battling for their very existance in the playoffs. Pains me to say, but it's true.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

Is the cup play going the way people thought it would  
I pocked ottawa but it looks like buffalo is going to smoke them
some of the teams winning are not what i would have picked


----------



## Paul B (May 13, 2006)

I think a lot of people are out some BIG money. We've gotten to see the big money teams out in the first round...Wings,Stars,Flyers..who'd a thunk it? 

I don't think anyone could've foreseen how these playoffs are going..seriously..a couple teams really did a number by flying under the radar and then proceeding to smack the living hell out of first place teams. I like anytime a team goes in the underdog by a wide margin and does that..maybe that's why I'm a Blackhawk fan..except for the winning part,and the playoff part...aww forget it.

I'm really looking forward to tonight's Sabres/Sens game..I think we're in for another game 1.


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2006)

woo! Canes get through to the conference finals... Playing the Sabres, the match I've been looking forward to...

oilers and ducks? what do people think of that possible match up?


----------



## Paul B (May 15, 2006)

Wow!! Go Canes! You called it!! I really thought NJ might turn it around after that 5-1 shocker. Good for Carolina..I hope they make it to the big dance. Brind'amour (sp?) is unbelievable..the way he just keeps going and going..jeez. Any word on Stillman yet?

I have the Ducks coming out of the West..just because they're speedier and a tad more talented up front. I think the Oilers are going to make 'em work for it,though and will take the body every chance they get. Maybe they'll grind 'em down,maybe not..it'll be fun watching 'em try,eh?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 15, 2006)

cival war at my place my wife is from N.C, and my son loves the sabers
If im smart i'll just keep my tap shut while the games are on


----------



## mrhnau (May 16, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Wow!! Go Canes! You called it!! I really thought NJ might turn it around after that 5-1 shocker. Good for Carolina..I hope they make it to the big dance. Brind'amour (sp?) is unbelievable..the way he just keeps going and going..jeez. Any word on Stillman yet?
> 
> I have the Ducks coming out of the West..just because they're speedier and a tad more talented up front. I think the Oilers are going to make 'em work for it,though and will take the body every chance they get. Maybe they'll grind 'em down,maybe not..it'll be fun watching 'em try,eh?



Brind'amour is incredible. Playing like he is 10 years younger. He is probably one of the most fit people in the NHL. Double shifts a decent amount. Almost always has the most ice time. Stillman should be back in time for the next round, possibly miss one game. Keeping my fingers crossed! I just pray that Cole can come back at some point. However, I don't want his neck injury getting any worse... that does bring up an interesting point though... he might disturb the chemistry on the ice if he does come back. He is one of the favored players here though, and if he steps on the ice in Raleigh, the place is going to absolutely explode!

Ducks are a great team... I'm looking forward to watching the Western Finals. I normally don't watch too much of the west until the finals though, not enough time to catch so many games! What are some of the names I should be watching for the finals?


----------



## Paul B (May 16, 2006)

Names? I might know a few..

Oilers:

1.Chris Pronger..if you don't know he is an all-star defensemen with an absolute cannon from the blue-line which he uses often..you can actually see all of the defenders flinch when he lets it rip..it's great. He also runs people over so it should be a good series for him. (if he can catch any Ducks)

2. Ryan Smith: An "in your face" agitator..but an excellent tipper(as in puck deflection,not to waitresses) and a General on the ice..fun to watch.

3. Duane Roloson: Had some outstanding saves in the last series. Also,he has made a habit out of flopping around like a fish if somebody bumps into him..so he's entertaining at least.

Ducks:

1. Teemu Selanne: I'm pretty sure you've heard of him.

2. The Neidermeyer Boys, Scott and Rob: They are due for some big games..I expect to see them step it up a notch.

I haven't really seen a whole lot of the Ducks this year..I just tuned in for about 5 minutes to see them use Colorado for pylons so it's probably the team I'm least familiar with. I do think it's going to be a great series,though. What do you think is going to happen in the East? 

Oh..and TSC...I'd put a TV in the garage for a week or two.


----------



## crushing (May 16, 2006)

Man!  In addition to the Wings, my local UHL team is out of it now too.  Go (AHL) Griffins!!!


----------



## Kensai (May 22, 2006)

So, the Oil are looking strong in the West, with Buffalo looking strong early contenders in the East, either way, who would have thought it at the start of the season. Would you Adam and Eve it...


----------



## Paul B (May 22, 2006)

Agreed..a lot of people are still dazed from the first two rounds,I bet. I'm just looking forward to the draft for Chicago..(Yes..I am *that* much of a fan )

Hey MrH..I heard Cole's skating again..any word?


----------



## mrhnau (May 22, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Agreed..a lot of people are still dazed from the first two rounds,I bet. I'm just looking forward to the draft for Chicago..(Yes..I am *that* much of a fan )
> 
> Hey MrH..I heard Cole's skating again..any word?



He had his first full practice today. Word is he is hoping for playing in one week. *keeps fingers crossed*

I did not get to see the first game  so sad...


----------



## Kensai (May 28, 2006)

The OIL are through!! COME ON THE OIL!!! Even as a Leafs fan, I gotta hand it to them, they know how to follow a team with heart and passion, I can't stand the ACC with it's suits, and the lack of singing! 

Check it:






LET'S GO OIL LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

That's awesome,Kensai!! 

It's gearing up to be the best Cup final in a while.


----------



## Kensai (May 29, 2006)

Think you may be right Paul, notice there are no big franchise teams left either?? Not sure the marketing men would be overly happy with that... :ultracool


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

Right on...I guess this is one CBA after-effect they should've caught,eh? 

I think it's great when small-market teams are at the top of the game. Most fans of those teams are born and bred to love that team fully...it all adds up and makes for awesome "rink roar" and that extra jump in the home team. It's going to be good.


----------



## Kensai (May 29, 2006)

That rink roar is what it's all about. I've seen footage of the Air Canada Centre, with all it's suit type fans who think they're being sooo cool when they go and do something like "going to a hockey game", the reality according to my Canadian mates that have go there is that they suck all the atmosphere out of the place. All together now, can you say GO OIL GO! Lol... 

North American sports needs more singing at events, and decent chants. Something perhaps mildly offensive to the opposition perhaps? :supcool:


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

Grrr...suit types. 

I actually splurged and bought seats on the glass for a game at the UC..of course I was the only one geared up and wearing the Indianhead. I ended up being surrounded by rich people asking me what the rules of the game are. All I could do was shake my head. It's a lost cause with people like that,they just don't get it.

Maybe we should make up some..uh.."fitting" chants?


----------



## Kensai (May 29, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Grrr...suit types.
> 
> I actually splurged and bought seats on the glass for a game at the UC..of course I was the only one geared up and wearing the Indianhead. I ended up being surrounded by rich people asking me what the rules of the game are. All I could do was shake my head. It's a lost cause with people like that,they just don't get it.
> 
> Maybe we should make up some..uh.."fitting" chants?


Ummm.... "You're going home in a f******g ambulance!" Sung to the opposition fans."?? :mp5:

"He's big, he's round, he weighs 200 pounds, TIE DOMI, TIE DOMI!"....  Or you could insert the enforcer of your choice. 

Check this out too, starting to develop a soft spot for the Oil to be honest. http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRyOGFmjZag&search=NHL%20highlights202006


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> "He's big, he's round, he weighs 200 pounds, TIE DOMI, TIE DOMI!"....  Or you could insert the enforcer of your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kensai (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, sad thing is Tie's past his best. He doesn't drop the gloves anymore, he doesn't score, he gives the puck away waaaay to much, and a lot of Leafs fans want him to retire. Now. Just seen that he's an "available forward" for next seasons campaign.  Woooo....


----------



## Paul B (May 29, 2006)

I feel your pain. 

Eric Daze is the same way for us..it wouldn't be so bad if he played more than 3 frickin games a season before getting hurt.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 29, 2006)

I can't wait for the finals to begin


----------



## Kensai (May 30, 2006)

Eric Daze?

Who do you support Paul? Can't remember where he's at these days. Is he still, or has he ever been a Blackhawk?

Tshadowchaser, I hear ya! :ultracool  Who's everyone going for? 

My hope/money's on Edmonton... The last time I backed Calgary though, so maybe I should just root for whoever wins the Eastern Conference, and that way the Oil may win... *Scratches chin*....

Edit... Now there's a memory for ya!  Blackhawks it is, just checked it. You can tell I play too much hockey on the PS2... Lol


----------



## Paul B (May 30, 2006)

hehe..I'm surprised he's on the roster and not still on the disabled list. That big galoot *has* to retire. *keeping fingers crossed*

I have to admit I'm torn. I'm just ready to see some knockdown,drag-out hockey. YEEEAAHHH BAAABBY!


----------



## Kensai (May 31, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> hehe..I'm surprised he's on the roster and not still on the disabled list. That big galoot *has* to retire. *keeping fingers crossed*
> 
> I have to admit I'm torn. I'm just ready to see some knockdown,drag-out hockey. YEEEAAHHH BAAABBY!


 
:ultracool 

That's the same with Domi. I've noticed that he's back on the roster for next year... *God, please let him retire - prays-hard*

I can't wait for the finals either!! OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL OIL!!! Hard hitting, hard skating, hard fighting, passionate, intense, Stanley Cup finals... Get in!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 1, 2006)

OHHHH...It's ON tonight..lots o trash talk beforehand..this is gonna get chippy. Gotta love game 7's.artyon: 

I bet MrH is having convulsions. Any fingernails left,MrH?? 

I have class tonight so I'll miss the first and second period... hopefully I don't get a speeding ticket on the way home.:CTF:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 1, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I bet MrH is having convulsions. Any fingernails left,MrH??



about to wet my pants

LOL

I'm envious... one of my best friends just got a free ticket! argh! I'd love to be going, just don't have the $!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 1, 2006)

It looks like McKee is out for tonight, so the team is down four of the six starting defense men. However, they have played tough even with so many injuries...

I'm just hoping Carolina has the jump to take it home! I just wish I were there. That place is going to absolutely EXPLODE if they win, especially if its in overtime. Its been one heck of a tight series... great, but tight. only one game was really a blowout (game 4) and only the Hurricanes have won two games in a row so far... Its been exciting!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 1, 2006)

GO CANES!!...man, that place was electric! How fitting is it that Brind'Amour had the game winner? Jeez.

Edmonton and Carolina..Sweet. This is going to be a heck of a series. 

Game 1 on Monday...time enough to grow those nails back and stock up on Depends..:lol:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

As an ex-Whaler fan (Yeah, I am admitting that ) I hope to see the 'Canes with the cup.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 1, 2006)

artyon:

*loses control of most bodily functions*

heheh

Go Canes!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

I had seasons tickets for 10 years and no cup.  Game five against Habs was the closest we every came to to advancing.  Now ther is talk about bringing a team back to Hartford.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah..I've heard that it might be the Penguins or the Blues. Hartford was a great hockey town if I remember correctly. Isn't there an AHL team there now?


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah we have the Ranger's farm team, Wolf Pack.  They are really good, too.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Yeah..I've heard that it might be the Penguins or the Blues. Hartford was a great hockey town if I remember correctly. Isn't there an AHL team there now?



If it was, why did they leave? Perhaps things have changed. If they get a new team, maybe the morons at ESPN will stop calling the Hurricanes the Whalers. I'm sick of that. Its been 10 years. Let it die! I guess for that reason I'd like to see them get a new team.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Yeah we have the Ranger's farm team, Wolf Pack.  They are really good, too.



Now thats just funny! NCSU's (Raleigh's big school) team name is the Wolfpack. Go figure...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> If it was, why did they leave? Perhaps things have changed. If they get a new team, maybe the morons at ESPN will stop calling the Hurricanes the Whalers. I'm sick of that. Its been 10 years. Let it die! I guess for that reason I'd like to see them get a new team.


 
That's becasue ESPN is based in Bristol, Connecticut.  I am surprised that kind of talk has not jinxed the 'Canes.  

The money was not there for a new stadium and the city of Hartford is one of the most boring places.  

We had some greats over the years (unfortunately, most after they got traded)... Ron Francis, Kevin Dineen, Sylvain Turgeon, Sean Burke, The Howes, Sylvain Cote....

This should give you a laugh or two...
http://www.hartfordwhalers.org/


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> That's becasue ESPN is based in Bristol, Connecticut.  I am surprised that kind of talk has not jinxed the 'Canes.



Yeah, I know LOL I hear alot of the guys are bitter at all the free tickets they are missing, and their only pro team. go cry a river.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Lol... Dogarn it, ya'll beat me to the post. Mind you, it was the middle of the night here when the final Sabres/Canes game was played. 

Seriously though, should make for a great final. Right, down to business. Predictions.

Mine - Oil in 6. (And I do believe I've just jinxed them)

Anyone else care to make a sportsmans bet?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Mine - Oil in 6. (And I do believe I've just jinxed them)
> 
> Anyone else care to make a sportsmans bet?



Canes in 6. however, I'd like them to take it in Raleigh, so I'd not cry about Canes in 7.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 2, 2006)

*RED WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (next time)
 ...and don-chu forget it bub.....
:whip:





Your Brother (with face pressed against the glass)
John​


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

NO!!! IT MUST BE A CANADIAN TEAM THAT WINS!!! GO OIL GO! GO OIL GO! GO OIL GO! GO OIL GO! :2xBird2: :asian:


----------



## Paul B (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know...I personally feel that Edmonton is outclassed but not out-hearted,(LOL is that a word?) I say Carolina in 7. 

It might very well turn out to be a "homer" series. Both teams are outstanding at home with all the fans playing the 7th D-man..whoever wins it's gonna be some outstanding hockey.

 When was the last time Lord Stanley's Cup was brought home to Canada? I forget...it's been in America too long..  Let the trash talking begin....


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I don't know...I personally feel that Edmonton is outclassed but not out-hearted,(LOL is that a word?) I say Carolina in 7.
> 
> It might very well turn out to be a "homer" series. Both teams are outstanding at home with all the fans playing the 7th D-man..whoever wins it's gonna be some outstanding hockey.
> 
> *  When was the last time Lord Stanley's Cup was brought home to Canada? I forget...it's been in America too long..  Let the trash talking begin....*



Lol... I dunno mate, as a limey, I'm impartial... *cough COME ON CANADA cough*....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2006)

the stanley cup in canada     nawwww that must be a myth  

It should be a great series  I am looking forward to it


----------



## Kensai (Jun 3, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> the stanley cup in canada     nawwww that must be a myth
> 
> It should be a great series  I am looking forward to it



Ooooooh CAAAAANAADA..... Blah blah blah mumble... I just like the first bit of their anthem. I can't wait for the final, although I'm unlikely to be able to watch it... *Stupid British TV, stupid soccer crazed country*...


----------



## bydand (Jun 3, 2006)

Oilers in 6.  Just have to root for the team that knocked out my beloved Redwings.  Even though I personally don't like crossing the border all that well (New Brunswick needs to learn how to drive, LOL) I hope the cup does this year.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 3, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Oilers in 6.  Just have to root for the team that knocked out my beloved Redwings.  Even though I personally don't like crossing the border all that well (New Brunswick needs to learn how to drive, LOL) I hope the cup does this year.



I'm not sure about this stat, but has an 8th seed ever even been to the finals? The West bracket was just screwy! After one round, no higher seeded team had won. The East was the exact opposite! Now thats just screwy 

I wonder what the NHL has thought about things so far... no major market teams in the semi's. Most of the major market teams were expunged in the first round.

I did hear that the NHL is making a heck of alot more money this year than they expected, and the players should be getting a decent amount more than they originally bargained for, per the bargaining agreement. I'm glad to hear that  I do hope it comes back strong and for good. Some of the penalty calling has been really picky this year, but its made for some exciting hockey! Can't debate that! Buffalo, Carolina and the Rangers seemed to make the transition to the new style easiest, but I expect more teams will follow in the years to come. Speed is going to be alot more relevant than power in the coming years I think.

What has been your opinion on some of the rule changes? I've probably enjoyed the two line pass rule change the best, followed closely by the goalie box.  I always hated seeing goalies chase down the pucks in the corners. Which ones have you enjoyed the most? Or hated the most?


----------



## Paul B (Jun 3, 2006)

Here goes...

Likes:

Two line pass. This one is really a no-brainer.It really showcases the talent,plain and simple,both in good D-men able to make the passes and forwards who can take 'em to finish. 

Obstruction/Hooking. This again clamps down on D-men mauling the little speedy guys. Sometimes this season they've gotten a little "iffy"..but for the most part the continuity of calls has been impressive. God bless Kerry Fraser and his Vitalis hair. 

The "trapezoid". I like this one a lot..and I bet a ton of players out there do as well. It makes the D-men have to work a bit harder..but it has cut down on some Roy-esque blunders as well.

On the fence about shoot-outs..I like them and are frustrated by them at the same time. I think they should play a "play-off" type OT all season long. At least they can earn the win or the loss as a team. I think the 5 min. OT's are too short to start with and I never liked the empty feeling from a tie. Sooo..:idunno: 

Dislikes: 

Puck clearing penalty...come on.

Not being able to clear out the crease. This is as integral a part of ice hockey as playing with pucks...I will admit there has been a little slack in this department in the playoffs,though.

There's my 2c's.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 3, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Here goes...
> 
> Likes:
> 
> ...


`

What he said ^^^^..... 

Nah seriously, I have an intense dislike of the puck clearing penalty, it's STUPID! Goalies, perhaps, but to apply it to everyone in centre ice, who may have done it unintentionally is just dumb. The shoot-outs I'm not liking, not least because my beloved Leafs were usless at them in the main, but also because... Well, I guess *only *because the Leafs sucked at them, but then, they sucked at most things this season.  The action does seem to have been faster this season, and is certainly the future, but there don't seem to have been many *HUGE*, bone-crunching hits ala Darcy Tucker on Sami Kaponen in the 03-4 playoffs. Anyone remember that? Tucker boarded him, crushed him so badly that when he SK tried to get up he was like Bambi on ice, and Jeremy Roenick had to use his stick to guide him off ice.      GO DARCY! GO DARCY! GO DARCY! Anyway. More massive hits please.

Also noticed that Channel 5 will be showing the SC finals on terrestrial TV here in the UK!!! YEEEHAAAWWWW!!! I've been out and bought video cassettes to record it, it's on kinda late/early here... You BEAUTY!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 3, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> `
> 
> ...Anyone remember that? Tucker boarded him, crushed him so badly that when he SK tried to get up he was like Bambi on ice, and Jeremy Roenick had to use his stick to guide him off ice.      GO DARCY! GO DARCY! GO DARCY! Anyway. More massive hits please.
> 
> Also noticed that Channel 5 will be showing the SC finals on terrestrial TV here in the UK!!! YEEEHAAAWWWW!!! I've been out and bought video cassettes to record it, it's on kinda late/early here... You BEAUTY!


 
YES!!!! That was one of the best hits I've ever seen..his legs looked like they were made of Jello and you could just see that any rational thought he had was knocked somewhere up by the 300 level railing...awesome. I couldn't believe that didn't KO him.

Good news about the SC Finals..I'll try not to play "spoiler" for ya.:asian:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 3, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> YES!!!! That was one of the best hits I've ever seen..his legs looked like they were made of Jello and you could just see that any rational thought he had was knocked somewhere up by the 300 level railing...awesome. I couldn't believe that didn't KO him.
> 
> Good news about the SC Finals..I'll try not to play "spoiler" for ya.:asian:



THAT'S the hit!!  Great wasn't it.... Unless of course you were SK. In which case 

Mate, believe me, I may be avoiding this site, and leafsforever.ca for the next few days, just so I don't end up hearing the result.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok!! LET'S GET IT ON!!! Tonight will decide who gets the first win of the Stanley Cup Finals, passion, blood, sweat and tears will decide the winner of one of sports toughest trophies to win. I have my video set, and cannot wait!!!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 5, 2006)

The experts have spoken! Its as good as over now...


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Aaaah, Maggie the Monkey. She *IS* 9-5, so there has to be something in it.... Doesn't there?  I happen to agree with her. I think the Canes momentum will carry them onto a first game win, but then the rested Oilers stamina will get them back into contention.... Thoughts peeps?


----------



## Paul B (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going with Edmonton tonight 3-2. I think the Canes will step out on the ice and underestimate the Oil just like everyone else has,and the Oil will make them pay.

I am intersted to see how Roloson will do in net...he hasn't seen the same quality of scorers in the playoffs that Ward has. I also expect to see some hard hits tonight..both teams like to take the body and for the first time have other big bodies to line up. WHOOHOO!!! Fasten your seat belts..and keep your heads up,boys..it's gonna be a good one! 

:drinkbeer artyon: :drinky: :cheers:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I'm going with Edmonton tonight 3-2. I think the Canes will step out on the ice and underestimate the Oil just like everyone else has,and the Oil will make them pay.
> 
> I am intersted to see how Roloson will do in net...he hasn't seen the same quality of scorers in the playoffs that Ward has. I also expect to see some hard hits tonight..both teams like to take the body and for the first time have other big bodies to line up. WHOOHOO!!! Fasten your seat belts..and keep your heads up,boys..it's gonna be a good one!
> 
> :drinkbeer artyon: :drinky: :cheers:


 
To be honest guys, I don't really rate either goalie. I think one silly mistake will lead to a flood of goals.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 5, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> To be honest guys, I don't really rate either goalie. I think one silly mistake will lead to a flood of goals.


 
Oh yeah?!!..:fanboy: Sweet!! Hmm..maybe not for MrH,though..I am concerned for his constitution. 4 more hours till...*SHOWTIME!!artyon: *


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?!!..:fanboy: Sweet!! Hmm..maybe not for MrH,though..I am concerned for his constitution. 4 more hours till...*SHOWTIME!!artyon: *



Yeah BABY!! *HI-5's Paul, puts feet up, cracks open can of lager... Settles *** groove.*


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh gosh artyon:

Well, its the first game, but this game had everything in it... a 3 goal come back, a short handed goal, a late period goal, a penalty shot (first successful in the Stanley Cup finals), critical injuries, long killed 5-on-3, high scoring.... gosh, what a good game  

I'm curious to see how Roloson is. If they lose him, its going to be tough. Especially if Conklin has to fill in. The last goal was pretty much his mistake. Thats one thing Carolina has in their edge, both goalies have experience.

Personally, I'd hate to see the playoffs determined by injuries (aka Buffalo), but I'd still take it LOL


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, Roloson is out for the playoffs. I'm not going to write them off yet, but this sure does put a hamper on their plans. Roloson has been playing great these playoffs, and Conklin simply does not have the experience. At least this shifts the odds in Carolinas favor! I don't expect a sweep, but now I'd not be too suprised either...


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutted. I left it at 3-1, and thought it'd be ok from there. Is there any evidence of foul play in taking "Roley the Goalie" out? Seems a bit suspect... I heard he got run, and had his hand caught in the net, AND did his knee in... *scratches head*... Oh well, I can only hope the Oil destroy them from here.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Ladd was going into goal, and an Oiler hit him into the goalie. No penalty was called, and it looked innocent. injuries are a sad part of the game. Strange seeing that kind of injurie. I initially thought he injured his shoulder. He sure his the post hard.



			
				Kensai said:
			
		

> Gutted. I left it at 3-1, and thought it'd be ok from there. Is there any evidence of foul play in taking "Roley the Goalie" out? Seems a bit suspect... I heard he got run, and had his hand caught in the net, AND did his knee in... *scratches head*... Oh well, I can only hope the Oil destroy them from here.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

I left the game at 3-1, thinking, "Ha, they've got this in the bag now..." How wrong can you be eh?  Then on the way to work, I knew I'd see the score somewhere ( I taped it to watch later), and chuckled to myself "bet they lost 5-4, nah, that'd never happen"...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> I left the game at 3-1, thinking, "Ha, they've got this in the bag now..." How wrong can you be eh?  Then on the way to work, I knew I'd see the score somewhere ( I taped it to watch later), and chuckled to myself "bet they lost 5-4, nah, that'd never happen"...



Carolina has had alot of comebacks this year, for sure... however, this was one of the biggest ones. What is nuts is they are 7-4 when opponent scores first! Their third period scoring has been amazing, including last night they outscored their opponents 22-9 in the third period. Needless to say, stick to your seats


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Carolina has had alot of comebacks this year, for sure... however, this was one of the biggest ones. What is nuts is they are 7-4 when opponent scores first! Their third period scoring has been amazing, including last night they outscored their opponents 22-9 in the third period. Needless to say, stick to your seats


 
Amen to that.  Overall though, the Canes don't strike me as having any real MAJOR league names, sure they have a few BIG names, Brind-Amour etc, but no Lecav, St Louis, Iginla, Di Pietro, Sundin, etc etc.. Recchi, good, war horse, Weight? The same. That said, it was a pretty intense game, I just want the Oilers to come back from this.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Amen to that.  Overall though, the Canes don't strike me as having any real MAJOR league names, sure they have a few BIG names, Brind-Amour etc, but no Lecav, St Louis, Iginla, Di Pietro, Sundin, etc etc.. Recchi, good, war horse, Weight? The same. That said, it was a pretty intense game, I just want the Oilers to come back from this.



Give Staal some time. His name is going to be big. Brind'Amour is pretty big. I think Cole has the potential to be huge too, he is still maturing. We just got Recchi and Weight this season, hoping to get a cup, but we were doing fine before them. Big names change over time, thats the nature of the sport.

No huge names yet, but you don't need them to win a cup...


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Give Staal some time. His name is going to be big. Brind'Amour is pretty big. I think Cole has the potential to be huge too, he is still maturing. We just got Recchi and Weight this season, hoping to get a cup, but we were doing fine before them. Big names change over time, thats the nature of the sport.
> 
> *No huge names yet, but you don't need them to win a cup...*


 
That's my point!  Refreshing isn't it. 2 franchises that aren't "big market franchises" in the finals, and giving each other hell too. Although I don't normally support the Oil, I always back the Canadian teams if they're playing.  You an actual Canes fan Mrhnau?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> That's my point!  Refreshing isn't it. 2 franchises that aren't "big market franchises" in the finals, and giving each other hell too. Although I don't normally support the Oil, I always back the Canadian teams if they're playing.  You an actual Canes fan Mrhnau?



LOL

I live about 5 miles from the stadium! Been a hockey fan forever. Followed the Raleigh Ice Caps before we got the NHL team. Can't afford to go to too many games though. Especially the playoffs, when they jack up the prices. Its been fun introducing my wife to the game. She has gotten to enjoy it quite a bit. Raleigh has grown into the sport. We have alot of northerners who migrated south and brought their love for the game. Locals are still catching on I think and have become fairly educated in the game. I think this is common for alot of non-traditional locales.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I live about 5 miles from the stadium! Been a hockey fan forever. Followed the Raleigh Ice Caps before we got the NHL team. Can't afford to go to too many games though. Especially the playoffs, when they jack up the prices. Its been fun introducing my wife to the game. She has gotten to enjoy it quite a bit. Raleigh has grown into the sport. We have alot of northerners who migrated south and brought their love for the game. Locals are still catching on I think and have become fairly educated in the game. I think this is common for alot of non-traditional locales.


 
As Kiwis would say "good on yer". Yeah, my mrs and her daughter are quite into it now too. They come from a soccer background (yawns), and rugby (totally rocks!), so this is new for them too. Well, in that case, as you're an actual fan, I wish you and yours the best of luck... May they come 2nd.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 6, 2006)

Whew..that was tiring to even watch..I'm rooting for Carolina and the Fiance' is going for Edmonton...lot of emotional ups-n-downs in that one,boys.

Ward put on a clinic last night..I had Roy flashbacks when he was on form..just amazing to watch. I feel bad for Roloson..but it was his teammate that +checked the guy into him..those posts aren't very forgiving. 

Staal is going to be a top ten forward,you watch..I'm hoping we get his brother in the draft and he turns out the same. I'm really looking forward to the next one..if it's even half as good it'll still be worth watching. Here's hoping Conklin can suck it up and make a series out of it.:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2006)

Go Edmonton!

I still want them to win, and wish their goalie the best in his recovery.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2006)

that first game was great


----------



## Kensai (Jun 7, 2006)

I watched the whole game now... Stupid Bergeron... Stupid squashing his own goalie defenceman... If Conklin's between the pipes, this is going to be a very short SC finals...  I sincerely hope I'm wrong in that regard. I really felt for him with that last screw up of his, but that was poor even for a school boy error...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow  Great game. Markkanen, the new goalie, did not play too bad, considering the shots he faced the the onslaught of power plays. Ward/Roalie would not have done much better. I was suprised by the amount of power plays though. I hate it when games get chippy at the end of a blowout. One team is down 3 or 4 and they just start hitting for the sake of hitting. Reeks too much of the old clutch and grab NHL.

anyways, I'm excited to see how the series will go once they get to Edmonton. I am not betting on a sweep, but like I said, I'd not be suprised either.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Holy Ice Spanking Batman, 5-0. 

'Canes take 2-0 lead.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 8, 2006)

I was gutted when I heard the score... Come on the Oil, make a series out of this. Take them to 7, then we'll see who has the biggest.... bottle.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmm..yeah,that was hard to watch. 

I really hope the Oil can get it together for Sat. nights game. They were reeking out there,kinda gave me a nice homey Blackhawk hockey feeling,and that ain't good. Outplayed on every level. Bad,Bad OIL!! :whip: At least make a frickin' series of it...JEEZ.

Hopefully the home crowd will help them turn it around.*keeps fingers crossed* 

Is John Davidson starting to wear thin on anyone else? I like his work on MSG...but the SC Finals? *sulks off into the shadows,grumbling*


----------



## Kensai (Jun 9, 2006)

You know what, a lot of this is coming down to luck as well. Yes, the Oilers abandoned their normally disciplined game in game 2, with all the PP's they took, but every team needs a break once in a while. Look at the first goal in game 2. Nasty deflection, both the goalie and d-man did EXACTLY the right thing, the ricochet could have gone any direction, but went in the net. The shots/stats that the Oil had were on a par with the Canes, but not a oner went in. 1 goal can give a team the lift they need, as we saw with the Canes at the end of the 2nd period in game 1.

That aside, I do believe that the Canes deserve to be where they are. It's up to the Oilers to make a game of it. GO LEAFS GO!! No wait, GO OIL GO!... That's better.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 10, 2006)

GET IN!!!! 2-1 to the OIL!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 10, 2006)

great game with plenty of action  
I loved it


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 11, 2006)

Good game. Lots of hard hits.:asian:


----------



## Paul B (Jun 11, 2006)

SWEET!!! Now we have a series. 

Great game. Big hits and fast action. What's not to love about hockey?

artyon: artyon: 

The anthems alone were awe-inspiring. Good show,Canada.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 11, 2006)

DAMN! Rexall Building was one noisy place. I thought the Canes building was noisy, those E fans were even more "in yer face". Lol... Let the series commence.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

Stupid Oilers! Stupid stupid Oilers! Cryin' outloud. All hail the new Stanley Cup Champions, the Carolina Hurricanes!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Go 'Canes!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 13, 2006)

Man, what a hard hitting, fast paced game. Not that much of a high scorer, but those goalies were both awesome. I'd love to see the Canes take it at home now, the crowd would just go bananas! The only thing I'd still enjoy seeing is Staal pick up a few goals finally and Cole make a return, but the Cole thing just won't be happening LOL


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

For cryin' out loud Canada, can you get a team together that can WIN the SC please? Tut...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 13, 2006)

You know, this is what I dislike about EPSN... I've said in the past that the Hurricanes get an unfair shake. They just won the third game. They have their top 10 highlights at the end of the Sportcenter show. What do they show? Two hockey clips. One of Markannen making a save, another of the -1- score the oilers had. I thought the Canes goals were just as awesome, and Ward made just as good saves. OK, show some good saves for the Oilers, but show those for the Canes too 

Its things like that, and continuing to mention Hartford that really irks alot of Canes fans around here. Its subtle, but consistent... grr...


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> You know, this is what I dislike about EPSN... I've said in the past that the Hurricanes get an unfair shake. They just won the third game. They have their top 10 highlights at the end of the Sportcenter show. What do they show? Two hockey clips. One of Markannen making a save, another of the -1- score the oilers had. I thought the Canes goals were just as awesome, and Ward made just as good saves. OK, show some good saves for the Oilers, but show those for the Canes too
> 
> Its things like that, and continuing to mention Hartford that really irks alot of Canes fans around here. Its subtle, but consistent... grr...


 
I hear ya mate. It's the same with the Leafs. I know they're not a popular team with fans of other teams, and I know they have a lot of idiotic fans, and more bandwagoners than a lot of teams, but whenever there are NHL highlights, it's always the Wings, Rangers, Lightning or the Kings that seem to appear. Or bloody Anaheim... What's that about.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 13, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> I hear ya mate. It's the same with the Leafs. I know they're not a popular team with fans of other teams, and I know they have a lot of idiotic fans, and more bandwagoners than a lot of teams, but whenever there are NHL highlights, it's always the Wings, Rangers, Lightning or the Kings that seem to appear. Or bloody Anaheim... What's that about.



I hear that... I see that in all sports though. I don't think its strictly regional, since they seem to cover the Carolina Panthers pretty decently, but they definately have their favorite teams. I just can't see why they spend so much time on baseball right now. wait until the NBA and NHL finals are over for goodness sakes LOL Not being a huge fan of MLB, the summer is a very bland sports period. Hurry up NFL and college football! All I need for a good year is a title for the Carolina Panthers LOL (assuming of course the Hurricanes finish things off)


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I hear that... I see that in all sports though. I don't think its strictly regional, since they seem to cover the Carolina Panthers pretty decently, but they definately have their favorite teams. I just can't see why they spend so much time on baseball right now. wait until the NBA and NHL finals are over for goodness sakes LOL Not being a huge fan of MLB, the summer is a very bland sports period. Hurry up NFL and college football! All I need for a good year is a title for the Carolina Panthers LOL (assuming of course the Hurricanes finish things off)


 
Yeah, I'm not too enamoured with baseball either. It's called rounders in the UK, and it's considered a "girls game". *blushes* Sorry.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 13, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not too enamoured with baseball either. It's called rounders in the UK, and it's considered a "girls game". *blushes* Sorry.



LOL did not know that. I enjoy playing, and I enjoy going to some of the local minor league games, but thats about it. If I want to go to sleep, i'll listen to a game on TV or radio LOL.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 13, 2006)

My proposed rule changes to make baseball more appealing, less boring, and make the games go faster...

1.  Pitcher throws a ball?  Take your base.
2.  Swing and miss?  You're out.
3.  Foul ball?  You're out.
4.  Pitch in the strike zone and NOT swung on?  You're out.
5.  Pitcher able to hit batter?  You're out.
6.  Baserunners can have the ball thrown AT them for an out.
7.  Move all ballpark fences/walls out to a uniform distance of...oh, let's say...500 feet.  Let's see how many cheap homeruns there are then.
8.  Change the strike zone back to what it was when we played as kids. Chest to knees.
 

Oops!  Off topic. Uhh....Go Oilers!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't watch baseball or any other "ball" sport. Hockey or nothing for this kid. They all just put me right to sleep. Too slow.

It's crunch time now. :jedi1: 


Will the Oil dig their heels in to force a Game 6? Will the Canes get to skate the cup on home ice? I can't wait to see the next one. This really has been the best SC finals in a long while. Gear up.:armed:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I can't watch baseball or any other "ball" sport. Hockey or nothing for this kid. They all just put me right to sleep. Too slow.
> 
> It's crunch time now. :jedi1:
> 
> ...



I think it's pretty much game over for the Oil now. The Canes are just too good. They defend very well, and hit the opposition on the break. Difficult to break down, and when you do? You have Cam Ward to beat. Nah... I think you're looking at the champions in waiting. Well deserved too. 

As for ball sports, the only one I like is rugby. If you've never watched it, imagine American football, without the pads, and without the stopping every 10 seconds. Oh and faster. And more brutal. It's AWESOME! For the best exponents of the game, try and catch the New Zealand All Blacks playing... If you've even heard of them. Lol... :asian:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtlmkvbMRAQ&search=haka


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 14, 2006)

A scandle! hehe...

go Canes! finish up tonight! woot!
artyon:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow! Not watched the game, but I heard about it. Still think the Canes will finish it in game 6, but hey.

Did ya'll check out the Haka (war dance) by the New Zealand rugby team? Great innit?


----------



## crushing (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, WOW!  I started watching just before Caroline tied the score at 3.  I really started pulling for the Oilers when I felt the NBC crew was favoring Carolina.

Nice fast action and lots-o-hits.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't wait to watch it. I taped the game, as they're on kinda late/early here, so have that to look forward to later!! Think I is in for a treat!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 15, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I really started pulling for the Oilers when I felt the NBC crew was favoring Carolina.



Dude, you are smoking crack! With Carolina about to win the cup, I was going to be upset if they did not mention something nice about them this time, but previous games it was almost all in favor of the Oilers. Staal got 2 goals and an assist, and Pierre is asking "Are you running out of gas?" :miffer: I'm not sure I believe this aspect, but my wife commented: "How many American men are named Pierre? He is French Canadian. Of course he wants the Canadian team to win". When Weasly and Aaron Ward got injured, we never even knew when they came back until they were on the ice, but we get commentary about some Oilers player thats off sharpening his skates. Come on...

Was a great game, I think the big difference was the Oilers were just so much more physical. Its a shame to see it end in a sloppy/lazy pass though. Was a great finishing shot, but that turnover should never have happened. I was pleased to see Staal get something other than an assist. Maybe he will be a bit more aggressive in Edmonton on Friday. I sure hope so! I was just drooling about him getting the game winning goal in overtime. A hat trick, game winner, Stanley Cup winner  Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## Kensai (Jun 15, 2006)

The Mapleleafs would have had both of you!!! GO LEAFS GO! GO LEAFS GO! GO LEAFS GO!...

Ahem... Anyhoo. I think it underlines just how important losing game 4 to the Oilers was. Imagine, the Oilers win that game and last nights, and are now 3-2 up. Hmmm...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

I am amazed to see so many Whalers jerseys in the stands.  I was desperate for a Stanley Cup, but it has been a long time since theri departure.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 15, 2006)

Whalers jerseys? Really? Yikes, that *was *a long time back. I still think the Canes will win it, but in 6, as opposed to 5. Simple really. Win it in Edmonton in front of all their fans. Great wind up. 

I'm gradually becoming more partisan as this goes on. I originally wanted the Oilers to win because they were the Canadian representative, the same way I wanted the Flames to do it in 04. Now I'm not fussed who wins, both seem to have shed an awful lot of blood, sweat and tears to get here. Either way, the final 2 games will be nail-biters!!! YEEEEEESS!!! May the bloodshe...the games commence.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 16, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Did ya'll check out the Haka (war dance) by the New Zealand rugby team? Great innit?


 
Thanks man, that was one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Nothing like some wild-eyed,hate-filled,war-mongering before a match. Sweet.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 16, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Thanks man, that was one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Nothing like some wild-eyed,hate-filled,war-mongering before a match. Sweet.



Lol, yeah, it's a Maori dance, a "welcome to us" if you will. "We're going to beat you into the ground then we're going to eat your friends and family "kind of thing.  If you get the chance to check out a rugby match then the Allblacks are the worlds number 1 team.

Anyway, hockey. Game 6, I think the Canes will take it in Edmonton, I really do. Either way, it'll be a corker.


----------



## crushing (Jun 16, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, it's a Maori dance, a "welcome to us" if you will. "We're going to beat you into the ground then we're going to eat your friends and family "kind of thing.


 
Kind of like a Mike Tyson pre-fight interview, only it's done with manly voices?


I hope the series goes 7 games.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 17, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Kind of like a Mike Tyson pre-fight interview, only it's done with manly voices?


 
:lfao: 

I hope it goes 7 as well.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 17, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> :lfao:
> 
> I hope it goes 7 as well.



only reason I'd want it to go to game 7 is to win it on home ice. I'd be quite content to have it won this evening though


----------



## Paul B (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm sure you would MrH :wink2: ..but it's not nearly as intense of a celebration when the team wins it on the road,eh?  

I think both teams are really going to go hard for it tonight,though. It'll be a good one for sure.artyon:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 17, 2006)

Cole is playing tonight  yay! just don't break anything else


----------



## Kensai (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn!... 4-0 Oilers... Still don't think they'll win it. It's going to come down to who has the biggest b**ls now. Game 7, 3 games all. GULP!!!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 18, 2006)

Who'd a thunk it?!?

I have been holding out for a Game 7 since the start of this series and now we get one..awesome. There's only been what,14 of them in SCF history? 

Can anyone else picture Mike Commodore doing a "Haka"?:lol:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 18, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Who'd a thunk it?!?
> 
> I have been holding out for a Game 7 since the start of this series and now we get one..awesome. There's only been what,14 of them in SCF history?
> 
> Can anyone else picture Mike Commodore doing a "Haka"?:lol:



The oilers outplayed the Canes in absolutely every facet of the game. Was mentioning to my wife they should have held Cole out until Monday if it came. He seemed OK, but a bit rough around the edges. Those stupid "too many men on ice" penalties were just dumb.

well, 14 game 7's, 12 won by the home team. Its going to be interesting! Only one team in the '40's came back from down 3-1. lets hope it does not happen again LOL...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 18, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> The oilers outplayed the Canes in absolutely every facet of the game. Was mentioning to my wife they should have held Cole out until Monday if it came. He seemed OK, but a bit rough around the edges. Those stupid "too many men on ice" penalties were just dumb.
> 
> well, 14 game 7's, 12 won by the home team. Its going to be interesting! Only one team in the '40's came back from down 3-1. lets hope it does not happen again LOL...




Others can hope they do come back. 


Go Oilers!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 18, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Others can hope they do come back.
> 
> 
> Go Oilers!



Blah... lets hope there is an oil spill hehehe


----------



## Kensai (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, having watched game 6, how bad were the Canes? That's the worst performance I've seen of a SC playing team. Totally flat. Can the Oil stage one of the greatest comebacks in cup history, or will the Canes win it on home ice?


----------



## Kensai (Jun 19, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Who'd a thunk it?!?
> 
> I have been holding out for a Game 7 since the start of this series and now we get one..awesome. There's only been what,14 of them in SCF history?
> 
> Can anyone else picture Mike Commodore doing a "Haka"?:lol:


 
A Mike Commodore haka would be quite cool, he looks bonkers enough.  I've seen the New Zealand Ice Blacks doing one, to be honest, it looks a bit cissyish when they do it, there's something about rubgy players that makes me think "you play that game, with little or no pads"? Nutters!

GO LEAFS GO! GO LEAFS GO! GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 19, 2006)

artyon:
go Canes! 
artyon:

They dominated this one... Ward had to make some great saves, but I'm very glad they won it at home! Awesome game, awesome series  woot!


----------



## Brother John (Jun 19, 2006)

YEAH........
good goin Canes!!!!!!!

LOTS of energy in that game, it was great!!!











Your Brother
John


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2006)

Dah Dah Dah DaDADuhdadada da da da daduhdudadaaaa!

Go Brass Bonanza!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 20, 2006)

:waah: Congratulations to the Carolina Hurricanes, Stanley Cup Champions 2006. How far out were we in our predictions from the first few pages... Let's review...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I've enjoyed this thread, and the other hockey threads... the only sad part is I have to wait so long for hockey to play again! I can smile until the season begins though  On to Football!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 20, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Well, I've enjoyed this thread, and the other hockey threads... the only sad part is I have to wait so long for hockey to play again! I can smile until the season begins though  On to Football!


 
No no, onto "rugby". No wait, that's finished too. Blast. What about cricket? There must be some summer tests on?

P.S - I've enjoyed this thread too. Been a doozy. Well done all.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 21, 2006)

An outstanding job by Carolina. All hail the 2006 Stanley Cup Champions!!!:bow: 

As everyone else has said,I have also thoroughly enjoyed this thread..good hockey talk is hard to find. 

I have to come up with some nifty Blackhawk avatars in time for next season. I love the Dougie G av,Kensai..it was awesome when he wore the Indianhead sweater here and I was sad to see him go. Great player,that one. 

Mr H..hold your head high,my man. First Cup in franchise history and you got to see it..awesome!! Someday,before I leave this mortal plane..I would like to feel the rush from *my* team winning it all..at which I think I have a better chance of seeing God then them winning the cup..but whateryagonnado? There's always "next year".  :lol:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 21, 2006)

> An outstanding job by Carolina. All hail the 2006 Stanley Cup Champions!!!


 

Great series  i enjoyed every game
hard hitting with speed skateing and superb puck handeling


----------

